# Radical 'hot water bottle' treatment for diabetes could end to insulin injections



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2017)

A radical treatment for Type 2 diabetes that can halt the disease in its tracks and avoid the need for insulin injections is being tested at a London hospital.

Doctors hope the procedure — which briefly inserts a tiny “hot water bottle” into the upper intestine — could have a major impact on the country’s obesity-fuelled diabetes epidemic.

The first UK patients had the procedure over the summer at University College Hospital, in Bloomsbury, and more volunteers to test it are being sought. About 3.3 million Britons have Type 2 diabetes.

Dr Rehan Haidry, a consultant gastroenterologist who is leading the Revita trial at UCH, called it “a phenomenal concept”.

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...could-end-to-insulin-injections-a3668531.html

What a rubbish (and ungrammatical) headline 

Sounds drastic


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 26, 2017)

Call me simple, but why doesn’t the equally drastic gastric bypass surgery, which renders the first part of the duodenum redundant, cause the same effect?


----------



## Ljc (Oct 26, 2017)

Think I’ll pass on that errr ......treatment Thankyou


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 26, 2017)

Interestingly, I attended a meeting where we had a short presentation delivered by a Diabetes Consultant, who is also involved in bariatric surgery, talking about this study, which is also running, from QMC, Nottingham.  It's called the REVITA study.  There's information about it on the interweb too.

@mikeyB - The process is designed impact the natural GLP-1, and thus reduce blood sugars.  It isn't designed to impact weight loss, only blood sugars.  

In the Midlands they are currently actively recruiting, and reports suggest the uptake in the SE has been good.

(How spooky is that timing??  Cue spooky music.)


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 26, 2017)

Is that why the NHS has no money ?


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 26, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Call me simple, but why doesn’t the equally drastic gastric bypass surgery, which renders the first part of the duodenum redundant, cause the same effect?



To be fair, @mikeyB - It mimics mimics the gastric sleeve procedure, but is considered less invasive.

For the avoidance of doubt, I'm not promoting the procedure.  Each individual can consider that aspect for themselves.  I'm merely recounting my recollections of last night.  As I don't qualify, on a number of levels, it's personally a moot point for myself.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2017)

Is it that time of year yet ? My heating has not been on yet but it is getting cool


----------

